# What do the "likes" represent?



## capnjoe

Things you've liked, or things others have liked about you? And I thank you for your support.


----------



## Hrawk

When ever someone else clicks "Like This" on one of your posts, gallery images or templates, you gain 1 like. Essentially it's a popularity contest.

For example. You were at 316 likes, I clicked "Like This" on your above post and BOOM, you now have 317 likes.

Think "Like" button on Facebook.

Personally I'd like a Like and Dislike leader board. I'm sure I'd be leading both in no time at all.


----------



## bullseyeben!

I thought it was to do with all them dating site ads that won't leave me alone...


----------



## Hrawk

bullseyeben! said:


> I thought it was to do with all them dating site ads that won't leave me alone...


I want to know what kind of adds Commander Hatfield gets on the ISS.

"Girls in low earth orbit are ready to meet you now"


----------



## Btoon84

I like being able to like. It's fun liking. If I had the time and unlimited likes, I'd like all freakin' day. Heck, I'd like all night long too! I'd like so much that I'd probably like it. :bonk:


----------



## Hrawk

I would like them in a house.
I would like them with a mouse.
I would like them here or there.
I would like them anywhere.


----------



## Btoon84

But what I don't like is when girls say like before like everything they say.


----------



## Hrawk

Like, I know right.


----------



## pop shot

Like, totally.


----------



## Btoon84

Like, I had figured that was just an American girl thing. Like, perhaps girls do the same thing in like other countries? But with like maybe a different word?


----------



## Hrawk

Yeah, I think it changes from country to country.

Seems here, they feel the need to finish every sentence with 'right', right ? like it was a question.

Btoon is awesome right ? I think so, right ?


----------



## Imperial

Btoon84 said:


> Like, I had figured that was just an American girl thing. Like, perhaps girls do the same thing in like other countries? But with like maybe a different word?


like, its a left over from the 80's valley girl lingo, fer shur.


----------



## Hrawk

Oh man, where did you find that ?

That video is pure gold. Takes me back to being 14 and waking up to watch aerobics Oz style every morning at 6am.

MISS MOON ZAPPA, there's the name of my next slingshot folks !!!


----------



## bullseyeben!

That's like totally true...right..


----------



## lightgeoduck

Like, for real, right..... Ya know what I'm say'n

LGD


----------



## Imperial

lightgeoduck said:


> Like, for real, right..... Ya know what I'm say'n
> 
> LGD


like, gag me with a spoon.


----------



## Pawpawsailor

You guys need like serious help...


----------



## Popcorn

Like, like, right? Yeah, right!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Fur SHURRR...


----------



## Btoon84

Funny, i noticed the likes have changed! check it out!!! now we get to vote stuff up or down! but, you can't see who did the liking or disliking. is there a way we can see that? I kinda like knowing who liked what....



lightgeoduck said:


> Like, for real, right..... Ya know what I'm say'n
> 
> LGD


----------



## NightKnight

I could make it visible, yes. But, then people may not feel comfortable in voting.


----------



## Imperial

NightKnight said:


> I could make it visible, yes. But, then people may not feel comfortable in voting.


like, so what. . . they can choose not to vote. id also "like" to see whos voting up/down. im starting to think it was better when there was no "like"


----------



## Quercusuber

To now who liked or disliked can be very important on certain posts.

Some statements or opinions are prone to cause controversy, but such are the ways of a free society.

We should not be connected to people only for the petty reason they liked our stuff, but I think in the long run, this may cause some people not to feel motivated to "like" or not.

Nevertheless, I'm from the opinion that reputation is a thing given like a vote, similar to an election. And so this new changes make sense ...I'm a little divided on this subject 

Another thing: If some 5 members like something we've posted and some 8 voted down, that counts as negative points?? Or reputation points are only based on positive votes (or "likes")??

Cheers ...Q

P.S. Who liked this, please send me a PM (just kidding  )


----------



## Hrawk

Looks like down votes subtract from your total..

My fan club have already managed to strip me of 30+ points in the last 8 hours.

Show the names of people who up and down vote please. It will stop the kiddies gaming the system.


----------



## Imperial

Hrawk said:


> Looks like down votes subtract from your total..
> 
> My fan club have already managed to strip me of 30+ points in the last 8 hours.
> 
> Show the names of people who up and down vote please. It will stop the kiddies gaming the system.


aww man, so no 1000 like/reputation granspacular giveaway !? why bother having it anyways, im sure who ever "dislikes" you any ways is not gonna want a freebie.

id rather the system be done away with if any like/dislike names will not be shown. its simple anyways, if you dont want your name displayed, then dont vote either way.


----------



## capnjoe

Shouldn't a fan club be motivated to vote for you? What would have happened if the Mouseketeers secretly loathed the mouse?

I'm with Monty Brewster on this one. Vote for none of the above.


----------



## Hrawk

capnjoe said:


> What would have happened if the Mouseketeers secretly loathed the mouse?


I could only see that as being a good thing. Think about it, no Ryan Gosling, Justin Timberlake, Christina Aqgulera or Britney Spears.


----------



## capnjoe

That was me. I am no fan of the mouse.


----------



## Hrawk

Imperial said:


> aww man, so no 1000 like/reputation granspacular giveaway !?


You never know. Besides, most of the Mods already have a slingshot from me, so that got me out of that condition. I think.

I just messed up and missed my 5000th post too.

I had a beer to celebrate though.


----------



## flicks

Quercusuber said:


> To now who liked or disliked can be very important on certain posts.
> 
> Some statements or opinions are prone to cause controversy, but such are the ways of a free society.
> 
> We scd not be connected to people only for the petty reason they liked our stuff, but I think in the long run, this may cause some people not to feel motivated to "like" or not.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm from the opinion that reputation is a thing given like a vote, similar to an election. And so this new changes make sense ...I'm a little divided on this subject
> 
> Another thing: If some 5 members like something we've posted and some 8 voted down, that counts as negative points?? Or reputation points are only based on positive votes (or "likes")??
> 
> Cheers ...Q
> 
> P.S. Who liked this, please send me a PM (just kidding  )


I agree with Q. Adding a dislike option is great, but it is important to know who gave me a like or dislike and I want as well to let somebody know my name even when i choose to press the dislike button. I know that this can lead to nasty pm's or increased ignore lists - so what - as Q mentioned this is the way of a free society


----------



## Hrawk

flicks said:


> I agree with Q. Adding a dislike option is great, but it is important to know who gave me a like or dislike and I want as well to let somebody know my name even when i choose to press the dislike button. I know that this can lead to nasty pm's or increased ignore lists - so what - as Q mentioned this is the way of a free society


Seconded and upvoted.


----------



## Imperial

i just saw something that made me have a thought, if we can see who the last 5 people were that gave a "like" , then why cant we see all the "likes" in our profile like we used to. and how about a list showing the last 5 people who "disliked" a post. all likes, whether favorited or not, deserve equal representation !

:soapbox: no descrimination ! no injustice ! no profiling ! :soapbox:


----------



## NightKnight

Displaying who gave down votes only serves to instigate retaliation. You will note that not displaying who voted is common on sites with up and down voting systems.


----------



## Viper010

oooohw awesome! another urinary olympiad! what are we here peoples? like, an average age of 13?? now THIS is the main reason i, like, never jumped on the FakeBook bandwagon. PLEASE dont make Dislike this forum guys....

i love how we are all supportive n helpful s stuff to eachother here n how the noobs arent being ignored n all. in my humble PERSONAL opinion (and i heard a wize man say once, opinions are like buttholes: evrybody has one n they ALL STINK) this whole like/dislike bull wont do any good to promote a nice civilized atmosphere like weve been enjoying upto now.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Beanflip

I used Likes simply to show the author I liked the content. And other members may learn their tastes are like mine so they may check out what I Liked and vice versa. I follow the Likes of other members who have similar interests. 


Like it or not.


----------



## NightKnight

The downvote option has been removed. We are back to the likes only option.


----------



## jskeen

On second thought, Nevermind.


----------



## Imperial

NightKnight said:


> The downvote option has been removed. We are back to the likes only option.


like, awesome-totally ! righteous ! like . . . like !


----------



## OcTToO

...well that was short lived...dude was raking up down votes in a thread where he did nothing but speak of his resin slings. Glad it got scrapped; twas a system ripe for abuse..


----------



## Viper010

OcTToO said:


> ...well that was short lived...dude was raking up down votes in a thread where he did nothing but speak of his resin slings. Glad it got scrapped; twas a system ripe for abuse..


here here. good call nightknight!


----------



## Imperial

OcTToO said:


> ...well that was short lived...dude was raking up down votes in a thread where he did nothing but speak of his resin slings. Glad it got scrapped; twas a system ripe for abuse..


only a spiteful troll would do such a thing.

.


----------



## jskeen

good thing we don't have one around here then


----------



## Imperial

jskeen said:


> good thing we don't have one around here then


----------

